# Miss Mickey International



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We rolled out about 30 min after the captains meeting ended and it was a bit roley-poley on the way out but not to bad. We put lines in at the break of dawn and kept rolling south. We trolled south all day and got just south of loyds ridge around 5 that afternoon, we trolled around until 8. We had nothing but a couple small dolphin to show for it, but we had out reached the weather it was really nice that far south. We set the sea anchor out and took showers, and had steak dinners it was glorious lol. About an hour after we went to sleep it roughed up but I didn't notice until I woke up at 4am. In my little bunk it felt like a washing machine. 

Got up put lines out and it was ROUGH I'd say a 6 foot beam sea for the ride home. I felt like I was on the Bering Sea lol. We trolled all the way back to about 20 miles south of the spur with nothing but another small dolphin. 

Then right as we were about to crank them in and head home this tuna hit the long back way back and it was on. We fought him for 30 min or so and drug him through the door. He weighed 105.6lbs not enough to win but at that point we were happy just to have something worth weighing. 

We had a good time but it was bad rough Saturday almost unfishable for us but we managed it 👍🎣💪


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice tuna!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good on ya'll. It was a tad sporty....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice tuna anyway!!!:thumbup: everyone out there earned every fish they caught.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job. Nice tuna. Enjoyed the after party with y'all.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

DISANTO said:


> Good job. Nice tuna. Enjoyed the after party with y'all.


Heck yeah it was nice meeting you and chillin out afterwards, fishing is great we are lucky to be able to do it but the camradery is also a big part as well. Had a great time 🎣 knuckles 👊


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We pondered running further south as you did to escape the weather but decided to stay closer. Looks like it was rough everywhere! Congrats on the tuna!

Robert


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a nice tuna:thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet colors on that stump. Congrats


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd add this because it is so tasty. My first attempt at rim seared tuna, turned out really good


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow looks great


----------

